# RCV's?



## toast (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone put them on their plow rig? I have them on my trail rig, and boy do they make a world of difference! I did, however, manage to break one, but I'm turning 38" KM-2's, and was really in a bind. They warrantied it no questions asked, and I had a replacement next day.

http://rcvperformance.com/store/catalog/index.php


----------

